# Keeping catfish alive



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Trying to keep some catfish alive to put into a private pond but I am having problems keeping the aerator running. The water has became real dirty and is clogging up the filter. Any advice on a different aeration system would be helpful. Luckily I have an oxygen system to keep them alive for
now but don't want to have to use it all the time. Most people say they will make it fine without an aerator but after about 2 hours they looked bad even with 50 degree water. Thanks for any help


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

What size container are you keeping them in? How big are the fish? The best way would to keep them in as large a container as possible and continuously pump fresh water into the container. Cycling the same water through the tank heats the water up quickly, it also doesn't allow for clean water to be introduced. If they are real big, we used to stake them out waist deep in the lake, just tie a line through their bottom lip and tie it off to a pine sapling stuck in the mud. Works great for big fat ops.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Ok I just have to do this....
mouth to mouth.....
don't be lookin to kiss the old lady for about a month....


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Go to Oakhurst Bait in between Onalaska and Huntsville and get you a DC-15 aerator, some hoses and an aeration stone, or two. Hook it up to a 12 volt battery and you're set to go. It'll cost you under 150.00 and you'll be able to keep your cats alive in the heat of the summer, stacked like cord wood.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

They are in a 120 quart igloo right now 18 of them 2-4 pounds. They are all doing fine with the oxygen system. I planning on getting a 110 gallon tank for the next ones. I don't have access to fresh lake water so I have to recirculate what I have. Temp is not a problem considering I keep ice on them. I really need an aeration pump that will not clog up but doubt I will fond one. Academy sells a 12 volt pump that's about 2 foot long for a minnow bucket but I don't know if that will provide enough oxygen for a 110 gallon tank.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Gator gar said:


> Go to Oakhurst Bait in between Onalaska and Huntsville and get you a DC-15 aerator, some hoses and an aeration stone, or two. Hook it up to a 12 volt battery and you're set to go. It'll cost you under 150.00 and you'll be able to keep your cats alive in the heat of the summer, stacked like cord wood.


Thanks I will check it out


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I used to keep a big plastic tool box like you buy in wal-mart for 40 dollars. Fill it 3/4 full with lake water that I dipped with a 5 gallon bucket. I drilled a hole in the back of the lid to run my hose thru an when I had my limit, I would just close the lid, put a clasp on it and load up and head to the fish market.

That DC 15 pump I'm talking about is for a commercial appplication. If you're just piddling around, I wouldn't go that route. That thing will oxygenate the water though, I mean it will roll it,too. This time of year would be a breeze with that system.

Oakhurst has 110 volt pumps also. They'll roll the water too.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I looked that pump up and found that they also make a dc 8 which would aerate up to 200 gallons of water. I think I will go that route for the size tank I am using. Considering I kept 18 in less than 30 gallons of water that 110 gal tank should hold quite a few.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you have well water use it, and I have a filter made from a 5 gal bucket. Keeps minnow alive for months! With that many fish you will have an amonia, and waste problem, so you NEED a filter!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> If you have well water use it, and I have a filter made from a 5 gal bucket. Keeps minnow alive for months! With that many fish you will have an amonia, and waste problem, so you NEED a filter!


You'll also need to feed them regularly.....It'd be cheaper to go borrow some minner's outta tbone's minner tank!!! :idea: 

-LP


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

A while back, I got a damaged acrylic shower from a plumbing wholesale supply. I turned it on its back and used the drain - now on the side as the outlet. It probably held about 200 gallons of water. I used a cheap recirculating pump and sucked water out through the drain and then back over the top using 3 shower heads. I also had a cheap timer which would turn the pump on throughout the day. This worked awesome. The shower heads would create a bunch of air bubbles and the outlet was about 18" off the bottom so that the mud and stuff would settle. I would run limb lines before work and just throw them in my tank and on the weekends I would clean them. I don't ever remember losing any even during the summer. Kept it under a tree and out of the sun.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lonestar Proud said:


> You'll also need to feed them regularly.....It'd be cheaper to go borrow some minner's outta tbone's minner tank!!! :idea:
> 
> -LP


 ******* The minnows love goldfish food and the little dried shrimp fish food,... my minnows eat good! Also i hear they like Cherrios. The big sun perch (long ear) i caught a couple months ago, is still alive in that tank, as well!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

*Not to step on any toes but read the reg below about transfering fish from one body of water to another.*

*It is a violation to:*

Take, kill, or disturb sea turtles or sea turtle eggs;
Take, kill, or disturb any endangered or threatened species (like paddlefish, shovel-nosed sturgeon, smalltooth sawfish, and others);
Take or kill (No Open Season) diamondback terrapin, largetooth sawfish, porpoises, dolphins (mammals), or whales;
Fail to immediately remove the intestines from tilapia, grass carp, or any other fish listed as harmful or potentially harmful, except on those waters where a valid Triploid Grass Carp Permit is in effect.







Tilapia








Grass carp

In those waters, it is illegal to possess grass carp. Any grass carp caught must be immediately returned to the water unharmed. Please see our list of waters with Triploid Grass Carp Permits or call Texas Parks and Wildlife at *1-800-792-1112 (menu 4) or 1-512-389-4444.*
Place any game fish into public waters, other than the body of water where the fish was caught, without a valid permit issued by TPWD. This includes fish caught by pole and line. For permit information, please call *1-800-792-1112 (menu 4) or 1-512-389-8037*.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

He said he was going to put the catfish in a private pond, so the last regulation you posted shouldn't apply (as it only says it is illegal to put gamefish in PUBLIC waters).


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

slabnabbin said:


> ...........I don't have access to fresh lake water so I have to recirculate what I have............


Pet stores sell tap water conditioners that will make tap water safe. There is also a product called AmmoLock that will take care of the ammonia. I live bait for stripers and hybrids and never use lake water in my bait tank.


----------

